# herbs to grow or not to grow that is the question?



## gogs (Oct 8, 2005)

hello everyone 

Has anyone any advice on growing herbs against buying them as they seem very expensive just now, is it difficult, time , hassle as I don't have a great deal of time or knowledge on it all. I would require the basic one parsley, thyme, rosemary, mint, basil, coriander, chives etc...

please help cos I'm be ripped off by my suppliers

Gogs


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Where and how do you want to grow them? They are pretty easy to grow, if you have the time for them. Won't cost you much: Seeds, dirt, pots...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Of those you mention only coriander, chives and rosemary have any particular issues and none are difficult.

Coriander is tricky if grown for leaves as it can be quick to bolt when it gets hot. There are slow bolting varietals. And you should plant new seed every few weeks so you have a continuos crop of leaves to work with during the season.

Chives need a good freeze during the winter to grow well as I recall. You can simulate this with a week or two in your freezer or grow it as an annual

Rosemary may need to be brought in for the winter as most varieties are only hardy to zone 7. The Arp varietal is hardy to zone 5, but is a coarser needle than the other types. It grows fast enough that it's not bad to use as an annual either.

My experience with Basil was that I had bug problems in doors but it grew great outdoors. I haven't tried to grow an indoor fall/winter crop.


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

I have always maintained a fairly vast herb garden. I try to grow an abundance in the summer, then hang them in the basement to dry for use in the winter. If you use them and trim them well, they will outgrow your ability to use it all, plus you will have a nice rack of dries herbs for off-season. I never had room to grow them indoors, plus I am also a use what is in season chef. I would find it hartd to justify to guests the use of fresh herbs when there is two feet of snow on the ground. Good Luck!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This topic would be better suited for the Chef's Garden Forum here at Cheftalk:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/f...splay.php?f=33

There are some existing thread on growing herbs here:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...earchid=157960


----------

